# Last 2 mares to foal *TESSA FOALED*Update Pics pg 3**



## Will I Miniatures (Apr 25, 2012)

TESSA FOALED JUNE 2ND...






First I would like to say, yes Im new here but have been a lurker for a number of years..I am currently members of other forums, but not into the clicks and politics..





So I would like to share my last 2 mares due to foal this season.

First is Lost Spoke Spanish Creek Contessa...LP/LP AMHA/AMHR in foal to Stargates McNifficent











Then there is Lucky Four Velvet Houdini...she is also bred to Stargates McNifficent.






Getting her nails done..






Stargates McNifficent


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome to the nursery



your mares and that stallion are just stunning!!

can't wait to see what they produce!

do you have marestare? so we can help watch your lovely mini's?


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Apr 25, 2012)

I had thougth about doing marestare, but then, again, if I cant watch them on my own, and rely on public, lol I shouldnt be doing, but then again would be fun for others to see thats going on, have the cameras as they are on cams now, but to my TV in the main house. Maybe I will look into it again.

Thank you for nice comments..


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the Nutty Nursery



Your mares are beautiful and that boy of yours is just gorgeous





Do you have some due dates (not that they mean much to a mini)



We like lots of pics to share in the fun journey so get your batteries loaded



how about some of your foals that are already here?





Once again welcome to the fun house



I am Renee


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2012)

Will I Miniatures said:


> I had thougth about doing marestare, but then, again, if I cant watch them on my own, and rely on public, lol I shouldnt be doing, but then again would be fun for others to see thats going on, have the cameras as they are on cams now, but to my TV in the main house. Maybe I will look into it again.
> 
> Thank you for nice comments..


ok fair enough



well would have loved to help you watch them anyway



we love to help and be involved there has just been a little filly born just now and she is so cute



trying to stand up, lol we get our foal fix for us not having foals this year or are still waiting hehe, buts its your own choice







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> MareStare is so you don't have to just rely on yourself. Believe me, after several weeks of no sleep, or minimal sleep, you'll be much happier if we could help you watch. Just check some of the threads -- some of these ladies are going on several months of limited sleep. It doesn't reflect badly on you for letting others help you during this special time. After all, the KEY thing is to get healthy babies safely on the ground. You can't be awake 24/7 for week after week after week. So, if it will work for you, great. If it doesn't, that's fine -- we'll do it by pictures. But, whatever -- it is no reflection on anyone for using something that will help get healthy babies born by making sure you are awake and in attendance at their births! Some people would love to be on cam, but their locations or the logistics of their barns and internet just don't allow it. So, whatever you choose to do -- don't let it be because you think if you can't watch them you shouldn't be doing it. That's just not the way -- technology has given us all better options if we can use them.
> 
> And we're not just the "public" -- we're the "Nutty Nursery" full of wonderful Aunties who really ENJOY watching new little lives come!


oh brilliant Diane



said exactly what I was trying to say but I knew I wouldn't be able to say it right LOL good job.






haha oh Renee, you always make me laugh


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 7, 2012)

Well Lost Spoke Spanish Creek Contessa, foaled, June 2 ..at 9:30pm Sire is Stargates Miccnifficent,

so introducing "Will I B Stargates Legacy"...aka Copper AMHA/AMHR 7"cannons, 18"birth.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh what a cute little fella!! Many congratulations and well done Tessa!



:ThumbUp

Hi and welcome to the best place to make friends and watch new little babies!! Your stallion is gorgeous and the two mares look lovely - when is Houdini due, oh and can we please have pics of your other girls and the foals you have had so far this year.





Please join in with the general chat here and get to know everyone, ask any questions you like - someone will have answers for you I'm sure.

I'm Anna by the way, and again welcome!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 7, 2012)

aww he looks alot like daddy! congrats! how's your next mare looking?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 7, 2012)

So cute congrats!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your gorgeous new colt. Wow he sure looks like daddy


----------



## cassie (Jun 8, 2012)

wow what a gorgeous carbon copy of Daddy!!! so cute!!  love him! how is your other mare doing? we missed you


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL!! I never looked at the date on your original post and had forgotten that you are already a part of this maternity madness - put it down to my old age!!

But please dont be a stranger, do let us have details of Houdini and your other girls and some pics of the foals that have already arrived this year - if they are anything like your new little man, you must be thrillled with them.


----------



## Wings (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats on the new guy!


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 8, 2012)

Luck Velvet has dropped and is looking close she is a maiden, I dont like foaling out maidens...



can be scary, she is super sweet but WILL NOT let me get any milk to test so its all eyes, for now...Thank you for the nice comments, Im very pleased with the new colt...Now decision to keep or sell, have had offers, but hes so pretty, would make a great breeder however that was the last of the pintos, besides, Cricket, (Luck Velvet).

So I will keep updated as to her, progress, she is in foal to , LOL....I had to fill out 2 seperate stallion reports she was bred so close to Stargates Miccnifficent one in photo, but then also to Quicksilvers New Red Ferrari, so Im thinking since she passed that date it may be his...unless she is going over date being maiden....sneaky mares...So its a toss up....



Once I see face I will Know for sure..Be nice to get 2 bald face blue eyed beauties...

Although, Luck Velvet tested Ee, ya never know, could just get a chesnut...


----------



## kay56649 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey!! I see your mare foaled!!! It is so adorable and I love the little brown eye!!


----------



## kay56649 (Jun 9, 2012)

my mini was a maiden last year and she popped out a palomino (same as this year except a filly) colt and it happened while her old owners were in the bathroom!! Ha ha! It all depends and you will never know, but best to be there!


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 11, 2012)

Kayla, lol Brown eye...



he has 2 bright blue's..



I will try to post better pictures...


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 11, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> Hey!! I see your mare foaled!!! It is so adorable and I love the little brown eye!!


2 bright blue eyes, I will have to try to get better pictures...


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 11, 2012)

Here are a few updated pics, as he has unfolded a bit, he is such a beauty..


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

He is just perfect!


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you, Im very pleased with him, hes upright, nice confirmation, and what a face..


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 11, 2012)

what a cute sweetie!


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

naw he is so adorable! absoloutly gorgeous!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 13, 2012)

Very NICE colt with CHROME!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2012)

He really is stunning!!



:ThumbUp


----------

